# So... I may have just bought a new bike!



## shoelaces (18 Nov 2011)

I've been wanting an uncomplicated bike, I'd be happy to lock up outside a pub, go shopping and use through the winter. 
After a bit of searching I've gone and ordered a Dawes Mono, as I seem to have come across a bargain. 

I'm thinking it should be good fun, and means I don't have to worry to much about the nice Road bike I've lovingly built up getting stolen when I pop to the shops. 

Anyone had/got a Dawes Mono?


----------



## big vally (18 Nov 2011)

Not got one, but I did get a single speed bargain recently at my LBS.

Genesis Day-One (drop bar) for £300....rrp £600 (although they can be had for £550 most places). Not bad, eh


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Nov 2011)

That Dawes looks most bargainacious!!!
My chances of sneaking another bike under the matrimonial radar are not high, though.


----------



## Goldie (18 Nov 2011)

Post up a few pictures and let us know how it rides when it arrives - I quite like the look of these...

The only change I'd make from the off is a nicer saddle - may I suggest blowing the cash you've saved on a http://www.brooksengland.com/catalogue-and-shop/saddles/road+&+mtb/B15+Swallow+Chrome/ ?


----------



## Milemuncher (18 Nov 2011)

What a fantastic price! Looks like a great bike too. Well done!


----------



## Bicycle (18 Nov 2011)

That looks a very good bicycle for the money.

Excellent decision and I hope you enjoy it.

It's very cheap for what you get.

We riders of home-built fixies all pretend that ours cost us sixteen pence an old sellotape roll, but we tend to be delusional.

Once you start putting new cables, handlebar tape and some new bearings in those old wheels, it is usually well over three figures.

Your bicycle is not far over that and every part is brand, spanking new.

I think I might be a little envious. 

If you're going to ride fixed (and you must at least once) then think seriously about putting clipless pedals on it. You may not want your feet flying off at a billion RPM.


----------



## al-fresco (19 Nov 2011)

That does indeed look like a bargain - enjoy!


----------



## shoelaces (21 Nov 2011)

The Dawes Mono arrived today! I've put it all together and gone for a quick ride.

My Initial thoughts then...
The frame is excellent, nice finish to it, perfect sizing and not particularly heavy, as was my fear (maybe I'm just used to slightly weight road bikes) and the gearing (48x18) seems to be about spot on for me, although I didn't encounter any hills. And the brakes seem pretty decent too. I think it'll fit the bill admirably and should be great fun too. 

However, I've already made a list of changes I'm going to make (it's a costly habit this bike buying business)

The handlebars are a bit wide for my liking, but we'll see how they go. I am a bit of a fan of compact drop bars
Whoever designed the saddle was mad to put it on such a classic looking bike, it's just not tasteful and will be replaced asap (@Goldie I think it might be a bit excessive buying a brooks that costs half the price of the bike!)
The freewheel is really clicky/ticky so I'm tempted to take it apart on the weekend and have a good look at it, either that or try my hand at Fixed! Bit nervous of going fixed in London's traffic.
It comes with 700x23 tyres, I'm thinking it could probably do with slightly wider ones for the winter
Oh, and I might go for some new bar tape too, something brown maybe, to go with a nice brown saddle


----------



## 2old2care (22 Nov 2011)

big vally said:


> Not got one, but I did get a single speed bargain recently at my LBS.
> 
> Genesis Day-One (drop bar) for £300....rrp £600 (although they can be had for £550 most places). Not bad, eh


A brand new Specialized Langster 2012 is £500!!!


----------



## al-fresco (22 Nov 2011)

2old2care said:


> A brand new Specialized Langster 2012 is £500!!!


 
And brand new 2011 Langsters are still available at £400.


----------



## shoelaces (26 Nov 2011)

I've just changed the stem, handlebars and saddle. So now I'm absolutely loving it!
I've put a shorter stem and narrower handlebars and it all seems fairly nifty now, much more responsive. And, the new comfy Charge Spoon saddle tidy's everything up nicely


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Nov 2011)

Looks pretty classy to me, not my kind of bike, its a bit too sensible for me, but for what it is, looks better than most.

Re-Strap pedal straps?


----------



## shoelaces (27 Nov 2011)

> Re-Strap pedal straps?


 
Indeed, that is another addition of mine. I love them, easy to use with any shoe and your nearly as secure as using clipless pedals.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Nov 2011)

They are good, although they are no-where near at secure as clipless pedals, try honking up a hill on them to see what I mean, although they are secure enough to skid etc.

I've been using them for about 15 months now, the guy who makes them over in Leeds is really nice too, I had one of mine frayed and he replaced them for free + give me a free lock holster by way of apology.


----------



## palinurus (28 Nov 2011)

Very nice.

Nice bar tape too.


----------



## k669caj (30 Nov 2011)

big vally said:


> Not got one, but I did get a single speed bargain recently at my LBS.
> 
> Genesis Day-One (drop bar) for £300....rrp £600 (although they can be had for £550 most places). Not bad, eh


 
I am looking for one of these - does your LBS have anu left?


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2011)

shoelaces said:


> I've just changed the stem, handlebars and saddle. So now I'm absolutely loving it!
> I've put a shorter stem and narrower handlebars and it all seems fairly nifty now, much more responsive. And, the new comfy Charge Spoon saddle tidy's everything up nicely


Looks lovely, I've just put a new charge spoon on my fixed Pearson, very comfortable right from the start.


----------



## jay clock (30 Nov 2011)

plastic pie dish?..................


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2011)

jay clock said:


> plastic pie dish?..................


 

Looks like it, why put a pie plate on a single speed? why put a pie plate on any modern bike? We used them in the days of friction shifters to protect the spokes, shouldn't need them on a modern bike.


----------



## shoelaces (2 Dec 2011)

jay clock said:


> plastic pie dish?..................


 


dave r said:


> Looks like it, why put a pie plate on a single speed? why put a pie plate on any modern bike? We used them in the days of friction shifters to protect the spokes, shouldn't need them on a modern bike.


 
It came with the bike, too be honest it doesn't bother me too much...well a little


----------

